# Crawfish Boil for Guns and Hoses



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Friday night June 19th at around 5:00pm we will be hanging out at MBT boiling some crawfish. All are welcome to come. You don't even have to be a diver. If you are a diver and haven't signed up for the annual Guns and Hoses Spearfishing Tournament then this will be an excellent opportunity to do so. Should you choose to come be aware that there will be some serious trash talking so bring your A game. (P.S. "A" doesn't stand for Alabama because as I understand it none of them have signed up yet for the tournament...oke)










See You At the Scales!!!


----------



## Razorback124 (Apr 28, 2009)

where is this location? Id love some crawfish


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Barancas avenue just before Navy Blvd.

Gonna be a blast...they always are, and family oriented too for any body with youngins.

See you all there!

I also now that they are asking for some help $$ if you plan on gorgin on them spicy lil bugs for anyone going. 

Hope to see you all!


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

I'll be taking my little girl to the circus in Mobilethis afternoon. You guys eat some of them bugs for me. I know I don't have to say "drink one for me".:letsdrink


----------



## GUNSANDHOSES (Dec 11, 2007)

I have 300lb of crawfish for tonight boil, so everyone come out eat some bugs.


----------

